# 24 weeks old-been taping 3 weeks-no change



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz' left ear has basically never gone up and we've been taping for 3 weeks now with no change. Most breeders recommend taping in the 3-4 week range with improvement over this period. Worried, but we'll continue to tape tape tape. Anyone experience long periods of taping? Thanks.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

GIVE HIM A CHANCE!
Hes only 24 weeks.
GEEZE


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

just keep taping it and give him more time... still very young!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't forget the chews-fresh knucklebones, helps strengthen the muscles and adds nutrients.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Raziel said:


> GIVE HIM A CHANCE!
> Hes only 24 weeks.
> GEEZE


Give him a chance?? Most breeders recommend getting seriously involved at 18 weeks and the window closed by 28-32 weeks with taping only necessary for 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

We tried everything. First we taped his ears with those pink soft curlers. They stayed in for awhile, but when they fell out, his ears were floppy. Then we glued in two sets of inserts because he chewed the first pair, and they still wouldn't stand. His ears were so big, we thought that that might have been the reason. But when he reached 7 months, they shot up and haven't gone down since. He'll be 1 year this month. I know how worried you are, but just keep at it. They'll stand, you'll see!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog ears went up at 5 months before that
they were up, down and all around.



lrodptl said:


> Fritz' left ear has basically never gone up and we've been taping for 3 weeks now with no change. Most breeders recommend taping in the 3-4 week range with improvement over this period. Worried, but we'll continue to tape tape tape. Anyone experience long periods of taping? Thanks.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Minnie's left ear wasn't up until she was almost 8 months old. It was up, then down, then up, then down. We tried taping but everything fell out in minutes because she HATED it. So we just let it be. I noticed that when we played fetch her ears always went up really strong, so I started playing with her several times a day and I think it helped. I know it's really frustrating because you want that beautiful shepherd look, but IMO it will come up in its own time. If you notice he puts his ear up for some kind of play then try to play that way as much as you can to strengthen it, and make sure that you have lots of things for him to chew.

As for your repeated statement about taping by 18 weeks with a window closing, well, I'd say that's just heresy. Yes, it may be the optimum time to tape in someone's opinion, but where's the research to prove it? My girl was, as I said previously, 8 months old before it would stand by itself, so I guess her "window" had come and gone. You'll find that dogs with especially big ears take a little longer.

Here are some pics to show you. The first one is of her, the same age as your pup, at rest:










This one is her, the same age, barking at our neighbors:









You can see that even at the same age as your pup, neither ear is up yet, unless she's really alert to something. Sometimes I think we freak ourselves out about stuff that we just can't control, and because we want to feel like we can do something about it we overreact. I'm not saying that you're freaking out, but I know that I was really worried for a while about the ears, and all for nothing as they came up in their own time.

This is what she looks like now, with no taping:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Minnieski said:


> Minnie's left ear wasn't up until she was almost 8 months old. It was up, then down, then up, then down. We tried taping but everything fell out in minutes because she HATED it. So we just let it be. I noticed that when we played fetch her ears always went up really strong, so I started playing with her several times a day and I think it helped. I know it's really frustrating because you want that beautiful shepherd look, but IMO it will come up in its own time. If you notice he puts his ear up for some kind of play then try to play that way as much as you can to strengthen it, and make sure that you have lots of things for him to chew.
> 
> As for your repeated statement about taping by 18 weeks with a window closing, well, I'd say that's just heresy. Yes, it may be the optimum time to tape in someone's opinion, but where's the research to prove it? My girl was, as I said previously, 8 months old before it would stand by itself, so I guess her "window" had come and gone. You'll find that dogs with especially big ears take a little longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks,but in my case Fritz' left ear has never gone up. The same breeders who caution not to wait also say that if the ear has ever gone up,it will go up,but Fritz' never has. We retape daily and now when he sees the tape,he goes and lays down. His ears are large and the right one is up but wobbly which does indicate it's a work in progress but the left ear has never really budged. Our breeder recommends 3-4 weeks of taping,and is in weekly contact, with progress every week which has not happened.

BTW,that's a beauty of a dog.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry your having problems. I know I would be worried at this point. I did, though, have a soft eared GSD. She came that way at about 1 1/2. They never stood. I hear it's kinda common, not sure how much though. 

Zeva's ears are HUGE and when we got her at 13 wks her ears were standing. She never had the up and down thing. Only time they were kinda down was once when she laid on it the first few days we had her.. it was kinda floppy but perked right back up. 

It seems like both extremes around here. some stand tall early and stay strong, some are in between and others are late bloomers. 

I have no advice, but just to say, if I were in your shoes, I'd be a bit concerned too... 

Good luck.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it standing near the base or is it floppy like a lab's? You can see in the pics that Minnie's ears did have some support at the base.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Minnieski said:


> Is it standing near the base or is it floppy like a lab's? You can see in the pics that Minnie's ears did have some support at the base.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


No lift at all.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm. Then if I were you I'd try a combo of several things - gluing it up, giving him lots of chewies, and trying to get his attention so his ear tries to perk up. We were also told that plain gelatin powder helps, and we tried it for a while, but I was lazy about it so I'm not sure how much it helped. 

Check out this article on gluing, it's nicely detailed:
http://www.ahgsd.com/files/articles/Floppy_Ears.pdf

Do you have any pics you can post? Good luck!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Not intending to steal this thread, but I've got a pup who will turn 6 months on the 13th of this month. His ears will stand - one at a time - rarely at the same time (unless the wind is blowing hard...lol):headbang:. Do I still have a chance that they'll eventually stand? Sometimes they'll both stand at the same time if he hears a strange noise - or barking dogs on the computer. He is a very heavily built pup with a plush coat. My hubby says if I shave his ears, they'll stand! (He is just kidding.):silly: His ears stand at the base and fall over. But when he is in cuddle mode they'll lay flat like a lab. 

Our vet says to wait. But I do see the window closing....


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ My pup is the exact same way, he is gonna be a big boy and I think thats why my pups ears are delaying. But I'm just going to hope for the best I think. I just got really tired of stressing out over ears.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just read through an old thread here where the majority suggested using breathe-rite strips. Think I'm going to give that a try. I wonder if anybody else has used it, and how it worked for them.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I just read through an old thread here where the majority suggested using breathe-rite strips. Think I'm going to give that a try. I wonder if anybody else has used it, and how it worked for them.:fingerscrossed:


I tried the breatheright strips but the ear had no base and they couldn't help.

Everything I read says that if you have ever seen the ear or ears up then they will go up. 
My problem is we've found what looks like a dime sized wall malformation at the base of Fritz' left ear,like a pocket and the ear is thin there. 2 weeks ago the ear stood for a few minutes but that was after removing the tape and moleskin still there. We tape almost daily now as he's only young once. Hopefully it works out but if it doesn't it won't it won't be for lack of trying. Fritz is like a small tank at 74-75 pounds at just short of 6 months and hopefully the bone growth was using the calcium up


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Minnieski said:


> Hmmm. Then if I were you I'd try a combo of several things - gluing it up, giving him lots of chewies, and trying to get his attention so his ear tries to perk up. We were also told that plain gelatin powder helps, and we tried it for a while, but I was lazy about it so I'm not sure how much it helped.
> 
> Check out this article on gluing, it's nicely detailed:
> http://www.ahgsd.com/files/articles/Floppy_Ears.pdf
> ...


I'll try everything with persistence. This pup carries 10- 20 pound branches in his mouth for entire walks so I think those muscles are quite strong. He has a very stimulated life when awake. I only have taped pictures right now,next taping I'll get some tapeless photos. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy Moly! I came home all excited about applying this method to my pup, however I never considered the fact that a 6 month old 60lb baby boy:wild: will have NOTHING to do with sticking things in is ears.....this is going to be a job for two:help:...and a lot of yummies.....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You should not be taping on a "daily" bases.....
The ear needs to either have ear forms in them..or taped for about 2 weeks at a time....WITHOUT removing them. The daily taping does nothing for the ear except irritate the skin & hair, and the puppy itself....
Sometimes it will take a few times of assisting the ears......but they need to be left "alone & formed".
The chewing of bones during this time also helps alot.......
JMO
Robin


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is what Hondo looks like now....cracks me up...:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mission accomplished - Breath-rite strips attached...we'll see how this goes..


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> You should not be taping on a "daily" bases.....
> The ear needs to either have ear forms in them..or taped for about 2 weeks at a time....WITHOUT removing them. The daily taping does nothing for the ear except irritate the skin & hair, and the puppy itself....
> Sometimes it will take a few times of assisting the ears......but they need to be left "alone & formed".
> The chewing of bones during this time also helps alot.......
> ...


 Well the puppy rips them out during normal activities,I guess I could glue and tape.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Use forms then.... and Skin Bond glue or Perma Bond skin glue.
Normal shaking of the head will not make them come out......if your puppy is constantly scratching at his ears....you will need to put a e-collar on him. _stop him!_
You need to LEAVE the forms in the ears for a duration of time.......having them ripped out and re-taped daily is *actually* causing more problems for the ears.
JMO


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you tried gluing in the ear inserts? They are much easier then taping and stay in for weeks. Our breeder recommended them, and they don't seem to mind them as much as the taping process.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Have you tried gluing in the ear inserts? They are much easier then taping and stay in for weeks. Our breeder recommended them, and they don't seem to mind them as much as the taping process.


I haven't,do you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Have you tried gluing in the ear inserts? They are much easier then taping and stay in for weeks. Our breeder recommended them, and they don't seem to mind them as much as the taping process.


I have the ear forms but are afraid to use them. They just seem like they are going to weigh his ears down. This didn't happen to your pup?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

Irodptl Here is the link for the ear inserts.

Ear Supports - $28.99 : Dog Training Equipment, dog agility, police dog, schutzhund, search and rescue, service dog

I used Skin Bond Latex Adhesive to glue them in. You can find it on-line if you google it. Hope this helps.

ch3ckpo1nt I didn't have any problem with them weighing down his ears. They fit very well from the tip to the base of his ear. They supported his ears so that when they finally came out, they had some "body". I also had to purchase a second pair, because he managed to destroy the first pair, by chewing them into pieces one day while he was left alone in his crate. They're not magic, ha ha, but they did seem to help. His ears are so large, and I was so worried that they would never stand, I was ready to try anything. I don't know if they would have gone up without them, but I didn't want to take that chance. Hope this helps.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz today










Lower ear has a pocket or separation-wish I could get a clear shot.










Approx 6 weeks of breatheright strips, then old fashioned taping with no difference.

6 weeks ago.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I very much doubt that this ear would stand with an insert as the base is malformed I think. I'll continue to tape the old fasioned way and hope for the best.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> I very much doubt that this ear would stand with an insert as the base is malformed I think. I'll continue to tape the old fasioned way and hope for the best.


It seem to me from the picture that the ear has a little lift from the base. And as far as the "pocket" or "separation" goes, my dog has the same thing. I always check in there for ticks when he's come in ha ha. I'm pretty sure that's the way the ear is suppose to be. I can understand how you don't want to deal with the inserts, but you may be surprised. I tried everything and at 7 months, they came up and stayed up!

By the way, he's a beautiful dog, and if the ear doesn't go up, it will give him character!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lrodptl said:


> I very much doubt that this ear would stand with an insert as the base is malformed I think. I'll continue to tape the old fasioned way and hope for the best.


His ear looks normal to me, except for the crease from the weight on the bend in his ear.... 

I'd try the forms myself...Forms and TIME!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> His ear looks normal to me, except for the crease from the weight on the bend in his ear....
> 
> I'd try the forms myself...Forms and TIME!


We just breathe right stripped it and it's doing pretty good. He seems to have this same pocket on the standing ear,just not as noticeable because of hair or as large. The adult has much smaller pockets. I'll buy the forms but right now there is no base to prevent even those from falling sideways.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

First, I would suggest "forming" the ears and not taping them at this point.
There is a strong, severe crease in the ear. The crease is most likely the reason that ear is down....
Use the forms....glue the back side of the form & press the form into the ear...*AS* *YOU SMOOTH OUT THE CREASE*. Make the "form" an "iron" and *press* it against the crease...*straightening* the crease out. Hold the form securely for about a minute or so...so the glue can start to get "tacky" and secure the form to the ear.
Then try to keep the puppy from scratching at the ear....let the form "secure" itself strongly. Give it a couple of weeks....then lets see the results?!
You may have to do it a couple of times....BUT...IF you can get the crease out....you should have a standing ear....as long as there is no true defect to the ear.
JMO
Robin


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It seem to me from the picture that the ear has a little lift from the base. And as far as the "pocket" or "separation" goes, my dog has the same thing. I always check in there for ticks when he's come in ha ha. I'm pretty sure that's the way the ear is suppose to be. I can understand how you don't want to deal with the inserts, but you may be surprised. I tried everything and at 7 months, they came up and stayed up!
> 
> By the way, he's a beautiful dog, and if the ear doesn't go up, it will give him character!


Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> I'll buy the forms but right now there is no base to prevent even those from falling sideways.



The way the inserts are designed, I don't think they can fall sideways. They fit from the tip of the ear, all the way down the base, so that it forces the ear to stand straight up. I'll bet in a couple of weeks you'll see a big difference. He's still young, think positive, and don't give up ha ha!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, that looks great! Bet once you get (and keep) the weight off the crease line, you'll have a good chance at an upright ear.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow!!! What a gorgeous animal!!! The Breathe Right strips look great. The ear is up, ultimately your final goal ha ha. At this point, I would encourage him to strengthen his ear base muscles, by giving him things he likes to chew. I used knuckle bones and bully sticks. Anything that gets him chewing. Between the Breathe Rights or inserts, chewing, and a little time, I really think it will stand.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Caroline said:


> The way the inserts are designed, I don't think they can fall sideways. They fit from the tip of the ear, all the way down the base, so that it forces the ear to stand straight up. I'll bet in a couple of weeks you'll see a big difference. He's still young, think positive, and don't give up ha ha!


I have the inserts and I think I'm going to put them in tonight. I taped one of the inserts to his just to see how it would look and it was straight, but pointed all completely to the side of his head. The ear forms is no where near long enough to to the top of my pups ear to the base.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> I have the inserts and I think I'm going to put them in tonight. I taped one of the inserts to his just to see how it would look and it was straight, but pointed all completely to the side of his head. The ear forms is no where near long enough to to the top of my pups ear to the base.


Maybe it's the tape that is weighing his ear down because I didn't have that problem. The inserts that I had, from the link I posted, fit completely in his ear from top to bottom and supported his entire ear. And let me tell you, he has BIG ears ha ha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister had a ear that was floppy. It went up eventually, around 5 or 6 months. I think you'll be ok, if not who cares? You'd still love him right???


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister had a ear that was floppy. It went up eventually, around 5 or 6 months. I think you'll be ok, if not who cares? You'd still love him right???


He even seems happier today with the the ear up!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Maybe it's the tape that is weighing his ear down because I didn't have that problem. The inserts that I had, from the link I posted, fit completely in his ear from top to bottom and supported his entire ear. And let me tell you, he has BIG ears ha ha


You were right, when I tried to tape, he wasn't grown into his ears. I put the inserts in tonight and they seem to fit perfectly. His ears look awesome now, picture don't do justice.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Mission accomplished - Breath-rite strips attached...we'll see how this goes..



OH WOW!! - i never would've thought of breathe rite strips that's gotta be about the most novel idea i've ever heard. made for skin and easy to hide. 

I personally have never recommended taping ears. Always been from the school of thought that they will go up on their own. that's how they are supposed to go up. taping is just a way for breeders to make them go up faster. my parents sold yorkies and didnt tape ears and never had a complaint that their ears didn't go up. hmmm it's funny how the dog grows and this happens on it's own. here's to wasting time and effort though....

...and tape


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> OH WOW!! - i never would've thought of breathe rite strips that's gotta be about the most novel idea i've ever heard. made for skin and easy to hide.
> 
> I personally have never recommended taping ears. Always been from the school of thought that they will go up on their own. that's how they are supposed to go up. taping is just a way for breeders to make them go up faster. my parents sold yorkies and didnt tape ears and never had a complaint that their ears didn't go up. hmmm it's funny how the dog grows and this happens on it's own. here's to wasting time and effort though....
> 
> ...and tape


But that doesn't make any sense considering some people have GSD's where the ears do not go up. So its surely not a waste of time, just a reassurance that they will go up.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> OH WOW!! - i never would've thought of breathe rite strips that's gotta be about the most novel idea i've ever heard. made for skin and easy to hide.
> 
> I personally have never recommended taping ears. Always been from the school of thought that they will go up on their own. that's how they are supposed to go up. taping is just a way for breeders to make them go up faster. my parents sold yorkies and didnt tape ears and never had a complaint that their ears didn't go up. hmmm it's funny how the dog grows and this happens on it's own. here's to wasting time and effort though....
> 
> ...and tape


Faster?? Taping is used for pups whose ears are going up later or maybe not at all. Fom what I can tell with my pup there is absolutely no discomfort or awareness of the tape or strips after 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> You were right, when I tried to tape, he wasn't grown into his ears. I put the inserts in tonight and they seem to fit perfectly. His ears look awesome now, picture don't do justice.


He is beautiful, and looks a lot like my boy. The inserts look good. I found that the first time I glued them in, they stayed in the longest. I think it was because they stuck to the hair in his ears. When the hair is gone, they don't stay in for as long a period. We were told to be sure to put the inserts into the base, as far down as possible, so that the base actually supports the ears. That's what those slits in the inserts are for, to go around the little nubs in the base of his ears. Isn't it amazing how different they look when their ears are standing? I think that you are well on your way of accomplishing that goal!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Thank you. Did I glue them ok? Its not the easiest to do when your pup will not cooperate, is 72 LBS, and your the only there holding him down.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

I know all about pups not cooperating ha ha! They look fine to me. Maybe the next time, and there will be quite a few more next times, you can push them down a bit more. If he's anything like my guy, he'll figure a way to get them out. I would wait a day or two for the ears to "breathe" then just redo them. And I know it's not easy trying to get these things in, but in the long run, it's well worth it!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

He doesn't even play with them. These are not going to come out easy with the glue I used, so I'm just going to keep them in until they fall out. When I tried the strips, it was three weeks and they still didn't come out, I have to do it myself. 

Sorry to steal the thread, I'm done now.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> Give him a chance?? Most breeders recommend getting seriously involved at 18 weeks and the window closed by 28-32 weeks with taping only necessary for 3-4 weeks!


Well... if that is what "most" breeders tell you than you are definitely around the wrong people...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Raziel said:


> GIVE HIM A CHANCE!
> Hes only 24 weeks.
> GEEZE


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Well... if that is what "most" breeders tell you than you are definitely around the wrong people...



Should I start listing them? I really don't know if there's enough bandwidth here. I posted this for help,not uninformed criticism of countless breeders.

Here's from Leerburg;


With that said, the other side of the spectrum of taping ears is something that many people do not take seriously until its' too late. When ears are taped at 7 and 8 months there is very little chance of it working. This is an unfortunate fact of life.
German Shepherd puppy ears can come up between 8 weeks and 6 months. If they are not up when the dog is through teething (this varies from dog to dog but in general between 16 weeks and 20 weeks of age) I tell my puppy customers to get very interested in their ears. While its not time to panic, it is time to sit up and take notice.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Irodptl.......a couple of us "breeders" have given you advice in helping your puppies ears....I don't see any criticism?...


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Irodptl.......a couple of us "breeders" have given you advice in helping your puppies ears....I don't see any criticism?...


You can read an earlier post about "being around the wrong people" if breeders are advising to getting very interested in taping at 4.5 months. It is uninformed advise. My breeder (35 years of Shepherd breeding) requests a phone call at 4.5 months if ears are not yet standing,and especially if they have never stood. At 5 months they request another conversation and then recommend and review the taping process. Every week thereafter they request a photo with and without tape. If no progress is made they request a vet appointment and a phone conversation with the examining vet at or around 6 months. I have read countless breeder opinions on this topic since my pup's ear was an issue. Almost without exception,the consensus is if the ear has never been up by 16-20 weeks,then involvement is necessary. They also agree that for the most part the window closes between 7 and eight months,though there are exceptions. In addition they agree that if the ears have ever been up before,then they will eventually go up again unless there is damage.
The reason I posted here was that the taping process was lasting longer than the planned 3-4 weeks with no change and I was inquiring if anyone had gone longer. I know I'm doing the right thing and those that are advising to give a 6 month old puppy more time to lift an ear that has never lifted are ill informed according to many breeders.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know... you think whatever you think and I go with what I've learned. If you think I am an uninformed person that is your choice. But taping a puppy at that age is way to early. 

At 4.5 months the puppy isn't even through with teething and it can take up to a year until the ears stand by themselves, so why the rush? Why taping a puppies ears if it's not even through with the teeth? That is completely unlogical and you are surprised that the taping takes so long?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> The reason I posted here was that the taping process was lasting longer than the planned 3-4 weeks with no change and I was inquiring if anyone had gone longer. I know I'm doing the right thing and those that are advising to give a 6 month old puppy more time to lift an ear that has never lifted are ill informed according to many breeders.


I have had five GSD's and either taped or glued starting at around six months. I don't know if their ears would have stood on their own without help, but I wasn't willing to not try. Getting their ears to stand became almost an obsession. Of course I would have loved them either way, but it was a very long and emotional process. I am happy to tell you, that all five, had beautiful standing ears!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> You know... you think whatever you think and I go with what I've learned. If you think I am an uninformed person that is your choice. But taping a puppy at that age is way to early.
> 
> At 4.5 months the puppy isn't even through with teething and it can take up to a year until the ears stand by themselves, so why the rush? Why taping a puppies ears if it's not even through with the teeth? That is completely unlogical and you are surprised that the taping takes so long?


My pup has had all his adult teeth for a month and I'll go with my breeder's advice as well as the advice of many others. When the window is closed it's closed forever,when it's open there's a finite opportunity.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I have had five GSD's and either taped or glued starting at around six months. I don't know if their ears would have stood on their own without help, but I wasn't willing to not try. Getting their ears to stand became almost an obsession. Of course I would have loved them either way, but it was a very long and emotional process. I am happy to tell you, that all five, had beautiful standing ears!


This is my 5th and all had ears up,at least temporarily except for Fritz, by 4 months. There are endless threads here of failures and successes and the failures almost always wait too long. We won't fail because of that.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> We won't fail because of that.


I couldn't agree with you more! By the way, how are the Breathe Right strips holding up?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! By the way, how are the Breathe Right strips holding up?


We had to redo one right at the base where that pocket is that we worried about,but other than that,it's looking good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad to hear it's looking good!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Both ears have fallen,even the one with the strips installed. We inserted the form in the left ear and the ear fell after 1 night. We put a strip under the form and it's now standing. The right ear is also down but that ear has been up for days at a time by itself. 6 months plus 1 week.............


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Right ear is now up full time but still a little soft. Been taping and stripping left ear for 3 months and it still won't stand.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

I dont know if this has been suggested or not as at this hour I am not reading all 7 pages. My breeder suggested sticking plain yogurt or cottage cheese into their food to give them the additional calcium for their bones but it also seems to help with their ears. It took a month but Kahn's ears are now standing just just fine and he is 4.5 months old.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

R3C0NWARR10R said:


> I dont know if this has been suggested or not as at this hour I am not reading all 7 pages. My breeder suggested sticking plain yogurt or cottage cheese into their food to give them the additional calcium for their bones but it also seems to help with their ears. It took a month but Kahn's ears are now standing just just fine and he is 4.5 months old.


He's had the yogurt since 8 weeks old. He's either gonna be a late bloomer or a no bloomer.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm starting to go with Deebos ears. They were up down up down, but for the last month they've been down/back.

I tried strips, but did not work too well. *sigh* I'm gonna have to try the strips again, add cottage cheese, and maybe try some index cards in place of mole skin....???

I love him, but tired of the comments. One lady (expert) said my dog was not a herding Shepherd, but a hunter because of his ears. *meh* whatever.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

KG K9 said:


> I'm starting to go with Deebos ears. They were up down up down, but for the last month they've been down/back.
> 
> I tried strips, but did not work too well. *sigh* I'm gonna have to try the strips again, add cottage cheese, and maybe try some index cards in place of mole skin....???
> 
> I love him, but tired of the comments. One lady (expert) said my dog was not a herding Shepherd, but a hunter because of his ears. *meh* whatever.


How old is he? The general rule is that if they've ever been up before,they'll return up again. Problem is with dogs or pups whose ear has never been up like my Fritz.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, I am confused about this, I have read so much conflicting info....is it 18 weeks and then tape? Jake is 12 weeks and I want to be sure I don't miss the WINDOW but not jump the gun....thanks!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> ok, I am confused about this, I have read so much conflicting info....is it 18 weeks and then tape? Jake is 12 weeks and I want to be sure I don't miss the WINDOW but not jump the gun....thanks!


4.5 months is what my breeder recommends and it's the ballpark age for other breeders also. If the ear has never been up!!!!!! 

Fritz will be 8 months this week and his left ear is breatheright stripped but still shows no sign of lifting after 3.5 months of various taping procedures.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

9 months old and been taping for 4.5 months and just now I noticed the breatheright strip is out and the ear is up-FINALLY!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! Pictures needed of that gorgeous ear!!!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Yay!!!!!!! Pictures needed of that gorgeous ear!!!


I had actually mentally given up hope but continued to tape on the outside chance and this came out of nowhere. I'll post a picture later. What a relief!!!


----------



## Aldo (Mar 19, 2010)

Great news, I know you are feeling better!

My guy is 20 weeks old, and has had his right ear up briefly, but his left really hasn't. He is JUST BEGINNING to lose his first little puppy teeth. Physically he is behind schedule (small, puppy teeth, ears) although is learning quite well. I get a little bothered by his ears, but will probably keep watching another couple of weeks at least before I intervene.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Aldo said:


> Great news, I know you are feeling better!
> 
> My guy is 20 weeks old, and has had his right ear up briefly, but his left really hasn't. He is JUST BEGINNING to lose his first little puppy teeth. Physically he is behind schedule (small, puppy teeth, ears) although is learning quite well. I get a little bothered by his ears, but will probably keep watching another couple of weeks at least before I intervene.


I intervened at 18 weeks and ended up taping/stripping for 4.5 months before it ever stood up alone. This afternoon after 2 days up,it's back down so I glued 1 breatheright strip and it's standing tall. I'm pretty certain now that it's just a late bloomer and will be alright on it's own soon. Perseverance.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Many years ago I worked for a top show breeder of belgians. She gave dolomite to any of hers whose ears werent going up in a timely manner. she started out giving 1-2 pills a day and the started increasing until she saw positive change in the ears(she also did that if they were knuckeling over at all). She never taped ears..of course the belgians probably didnt have as large an ear as the germans
She also never had a belgian whose ears didnt stand up
Maybe try dolomite it is a supplement in the viatmin aisle. She claimed that it had the right ratio for dogs and the reason their ears were down they needed the stuff in the dolomite


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> 4.5 months is what my breeder recommends and it's the ballpark age for other breeders also. If the ear has never been up!!!!!!
> 
> Fritz will be 8 months this week and his left ear is breatheright stripped but still shows no sign of lifting after 3.5 months of various taping procedures.



I would only start taping AFTER TEETHING!!! A lot of pups drop their ears during the teething so it doesnt make any sense to me to tape ears while they are going through teething.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> I would only start taping AFTER TEETHING!!! A lot of pups drop their ears during the teething so it doesnt make any sense to me to tape ears while they are going through teething.


All his teeth were in.


----------

